# Dual Helix Wire Solid Quartz On Tugboat Rda



## Alex (28/5/14)

Check this out guys, pretty awesome.

Dual helix wire solid Quartz on tugboat RDA Dual helix wire (28g/32g combo). Single strand dual coil. Ohmed out at 0.22 Wick is made from pieces of solid quartz that are ground to size. Surface tension keeps the wicking process going. Dual helix wire wicks super well and the smooth surface of the quartz transfers liquid surprisingly well . 



*Dual coil quartz wick w/ dual helix wire*



twisted 26g with 32g filling the gaps of the helix. 0.22 ohm single strand. Tugboat's deep juice-well works awesome for this.
*Vapor*



Really even vapor production. 




Pretty even! Lol single strand build

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

If quarts worka as wicking material, its time for me to try a Zippo Flint!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

